# CO2 Art



## thdesilva2000 (7 Aug 2017)

All,

There is an FB update saying CO2 Art is no longer accepting orders. Does anyone know what is up? I recently bought some expensive kit off them and am afraid there will not be anyone to honour their guarantee.


----------



## Franks (7 Aug 2017)

thdesilva2000 said:


> All,
> 
> There is an FB update saying CO2 Art is no longer accepting orders. Does anyone know what is up? I recently bought some expensive kit off them and am afraid there will not be anyone to honour their guarantee.



I've been wanting an intense inline atomiser but their site keeps on blocking the view of the page with a message saying it's undergoing maintenance. Perhaps they are in trouble?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart_B (7 Aug 2017)

Just had a look at their website and see the message saying to contact them using the sales confirmation e-mail . Surely they must appreciate that a message like that sends the heebie jeebies up customers ..if it is nothing to concern customers then they should say so otherwise folk will think allsorts ..


----------



## Matty123 (7 Aug 2017)

thdesilva2000 said:


> All,
> 
> There is an FB update saying CO2 Art is no longer accepting orders. Does anyone know what is up? I recently bought some expensive kit off them and am afraid there will not be anyone to honour their guarantee.



It is of concern. I thought as Co2 Supermarket were off on their hols last week Co2 Art were also taking the opportunity to have a break whilst the competition were away scoffing ice cream on some pier... I expected them to be back in business today now that Co2 Supermarket were back but on checking their website earlier it still states they are still experiencing technical issues. Going on that hopefully it's just a glitch with their online ordering, virus maybe..? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart_B (7 Aug 2017)

Franks said:


> I've been wanting an intense inline atomiser but their site keeps on blocking the view of the page with a message saying it's undergoing maintenance. Perhaps they are in trouble?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats not what I got ...did you refresh the page .


----------



## Matty123 (7 Aug 2017)

Stuart_B said:


> Thats not what I got ...did you refresh the


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (7 Aug 2017)

That isnt good! they where handy for bits and pieces, extension nuts etc... many ppl ordered from them even all the way from Australia.


----------



## thdesilva2000 (7 Aug 2017)

doylecolmdoyle said:


> That isnt good! they where handy for bits and pieces, extension nuts etc... many ppl ordered from them even all the way from Australia.



CO2 Art had a campaign in July announcing a new regulator, then this message appears.

I recently shopped at CO2 Supermarket and I got the package today.  

I know from following this forum that CO2 Art and CO2 Supermarket have been at each other, interestingly they are both sponsors of UKAPS.

I think as CO2 Art is a sponsor, admins should look into this.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thdesilva2000 (7 Aug 2017)

thdesilva2000 said:


> CO2 Art had a campaign in July announcing a new regulator, then this message appears.
> 
> I recently shopped at CO2 Supermarket and I got the package today.
> 
> ...



Hoping it is a website glitch / e-commerce issues and not something more serious.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zak Rafik (7 Aug 2017)

It's such a pity that they "might" be closing down (but I hope they don't). Their after service is the best I have seen for planted tank equipments and were very responsive to all my regulator troubleshooting.
I just checked out co2supermarket website and they seem to carry almost the same range as co2art. I'm not so sure of the prices though....seems a bit $$.....IMO.


----------



## thdesilva2000 (7 Aug 2017)

Zak Rafik said:


> It's such a pity that they "might" be closing down (but I hope they don't). Their after service is the best I have seen for planted tank equipments and were very responsive to all my regulator troubleshooting.
> I just checked out co2supermarket website and they seem to carry almost the same range as co2art. I'm not so sure of the prices though....seems a bit $$.....IMO.



Agreed, their after sales is really good, they replaced my faulty regulator with no questions asked. The owner (Marek) was always on hand to answer questions. Hope they are not leaving due to Brexit!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thdesilva2000 (7 Aug 2017)

Zak Rafik said:


> It's such a pity that they "might" be closing down (but I hope they don't). Their after service is the best I have seen for planted tank equipments and were very responsive to all my regulator troubleshooting.
> I just checked out co2supermarket website and they seem to carry almost the same range as co2art. I'm not so sure of the prices though....seems a bit $$.....IMO.



They have set up a new site called co2regulator.eu but it seems a promotional website.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy Thurston (7 Aug 2017)

thdesilva2000 said:


> d. The owner (Marek) was always on hand to answer questions. Hope they are not leaving due to Brexit!


Thought Karol owned co2art. At least he did when I worked there


----------



## thdesilva2000 (7 Aug 2017)

Andy Thurston said:


> Thought Karol owned co2art. At least he did when I worked there



Sorry, I meant Karol, got mixed up with another Polish business contact of mine.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Franks (7 Aug 2017)

That new co2 Art reg has been coming for ages. I ordered my kit around 18 months ago and it shipped with the new reg? Perhaps it didn't end up being a commercial thing?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (7 Aug 2017)

thdesilva2000 said:


> Hoping it is a website glitch / e-commerce issues and not something more serious.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



They made the same post on their own facebook so its isnt a glitch / e-commerce problem, could just be temporary i guess, not the best marketing strategy tho.


----------



## Paulo Soares (23 Aug 2017)

Evening, 

So does anyone knows waht hapenned to CO2art?

I used to have a great impression of them but this kind of attitude doesn´t fit to well..

Best regards,


----------



## alto (23 Aug 2017)

While it would be nice to have more information, it seems to me that CO2Art is attempting to act responsibly despite some crisis, be it commercial or personal


----------



## MarkS (23 Aug 2017)

You are correct. More information would be nice.


----------



## LondonDragon (23 Aug 2017)

I will try and chase this up, will let you guys know.


----------



## Cadfiel (25 Aug 2017)

the CO2 Art website appears to be up and running again and taking orders but what with the issues recently and no updates I'm concerned if they are now ok.  Any update? Does anyone have any further information as to what happened as I'm considering CO2 equipment.


----------



## ian_m (25 Aug 2017)

I just get this. .


----------



## Fran (25 Aug 2017)

Hope they get up and running again. They have always been good.


----------



## subterranean (25 Aug 2017)

Agreed, their customer service is excellent. Here's hoping they are just taking a well-earned summer holiday.


----------



## Cadfiel (26 Aug 2017)

Very strange, i get that too now.  Sorry for the miss information.  I guess the works IT systems blocks that page comming up at work.

Mea Culpa.


----------



## thdesilva2000 (30 Aug 2017)

They have posted this on 9th August:

_"__CO2Art - The Art of CO2 in Planted Aquarium__ Hello everyone. Firstly I would like to apologise for not keeping everyone updated. We are currently in the process of business changes. Changes will not affect customers warranties. For past two years we were working on something very big and to complete transition we had no other option than close direct sales. Please bear with us, you won't be disappointed!"
_
I think development of their new CO2 regulator has got them in financial trouble. Good to know that warranties are still valid.


----------



## Zak Rafik (16 Sep 2017)

Update on their FB page as of 12th Sept 2017 
Apparently they have move to a new location it seems.

_"We took huge step forward and we moved our operations and offices to Central Europe - Germany."_

https://www.co2regulator.eu/


----------



## PMC (24 Sep 2017)

Looks to be that they are back up and running again


----------



## Tim Harrison (24 Sep 2017)

It is...


----------



## Zak Rafik (25 Sep 2017)

Update as of 25th Sept ‘17


----------



## subterranean (26 Sep 2017)

I guess that now they're in Germany, postage to the UK will be more expensive?


----------



## PARAGUAY (26 Sep 2017)

Email today it's official


----------



## Zak Rafik (27 Sep 2017)

This is odd!
They seem to have two websites! 
One is* www.co2art.co.uk* and the other is *www.co2regulator.eu*

The UK website  looks similar to the one we have seen before. The product range is a mix of low to high budget products but still lacks variety.
The prices are in UK pounds.
Still lacks the many of the accessories that was offered previously. Maybe they'll be added soon.
BUT the company's location is in Germany : Herrstr. 74, Herne 44653, Germany

The EU website seems upmarket. It just lists the high end Pro-Elite series.
The prices are in Euro.
Personally the website looks like it was quickly put up using a stock website template. There is no About Us, No contact emails or phone numbers and NO ADDRESS! I wouldn't part with my money with this website. 

Personally, It would have been better is they had the .EU url auto direct to the .UK website.
Having two separate websites that are from the same parent company but looks different is sure to caste a shadow on their brand. New buyers who are checking out it's products might get confused and be turned from purchasing, especially in this age of fake websites and stolen identity. 

Or as we speak, the company may be putting things in the right place......and I hope so for their own good.

Cheers.


----------



## thdesilva2000 (27 Sep 2017)

I have had a personal e-mail from the owner Karol.  Both websites are theirs.  He said he relocated to Germany.


----------



## thdesilva2000 (27 Sep 2017)

You can swap your old CO2 Art Regulator to the new high end one, Karol offered me that option, you have to pay the difference, I have taken the leap yet.


----------



## Zak Rafik (11 Oct 2017)

Just received in my inbox.


----------

